# Ben & a bean



## cvalda (May 16, 2008)

(with Stephen's help)


----------



## swedeheart (May 16, 2008)

aww your sons are adorable! So is the little bean!


----------



## Josh (May 17, 2008)

"be[a]n, the two of us need look no more...
we both found what we were looking for..."


----------



## Jacqui (May 17, 2008)

Ben always has such expressions on his face.  Love the way you catch them. Great pictures that I am sure the boys will look back at when grown and will smile at the memories they bring back.


----------

